# New Northstar pump



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

View attachment 24042
View attachment 24050


Got a new pump from Great Lakes Taping Tools. Pretty sweet! Can't wait to use it, pumps so smooth!


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks really well built and easy to clean. In the market for a new pump myself but can't decide betweenthe north star or columbia. Most likely to go with the columbia, only because warranty and spare parts are readily available where I live. No one sells north star in Melbourne so try to stick with tapepro and columbia for the most part.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Northstar's gasket, valve discs, and piston cup will last for years. If you ever needed to replace them Columbia parts will work for it. Most parts for pumps are interchangeable except tapepro, blueline, and tapeworm. The quick release foot valve on the Northstars are pretty sweet. Can change a disc if you ever needed too or clean it in record time.


----------

